
Joi Ito Resigns from MIT Media Lab - tosh
https://twitter.com/marcatracy/status/1170407152755720193
======
floatingatoll
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20905905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20905905)

